# Script de Instalação "automatizada" Gentoo AMD64

## jyraia

Boa noite pessoal, estou com uma boa idéia mas preciso de ajuda para dar continuidade..

Tenho idéia de criar um script que faça o particionamento, formatação, compilação semi-automáticos ou da maneira mais rápida possível.

Tá mas e porque tudo isso?

Pelo simples fato de que não tenho muito tempo para fuçar no sistema, e às vezes, preciso de reposição meia rápida do sistema funcionando,e  também para testar mais rapidamente diversas versões do Gentoo...

Já fiz algo mas to empacado em alguns trechos, eu usei como base o Handbook traduzido para construir através do CD Minimal AMD X64 2007.0, fiz um script, adicionei dentro da ISO do Gentoo Minimal...

Segue o conteúdo do script para que possam analisar e me dizer onde que pode estar errado, eu gostaria ainda de saber, porque quando coloco no script "export PS1="(chroot) $PS1", nada acontece e quando digito isso na linha de comando ele funciona...

Segue o exemplo do arquivo que criei...

echo Script de Autoinstacao do Gentoo Linux 

echo AMD64 Sempron / Athlon 64 / Turion 64

echo Formatando Unidades

mke2fs /dev/sda1

mke2fs -j /dev/sda3

echo Inicializando Swap

mkswap /dev/sda2

swapon /dev/sda2

echo Montando Unidades

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

echo Instalando Stage3... 

cd /mnt/gentoo

#tar xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

echo Instalando Portage...

cd /mnt/gentoo

#tar xvjf /mnt/cdrom/port/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

echo Editando /etc/make.conf adicionando otimizacao

rm /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

cp /mnt/cdrom/opt/make.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

echo Copiando DNS...

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

cp -L /mnt/cdrom/opt/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/resolv.conf

echo Montando Sistema de arquivos /proc e /dev

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

echo Fazendo chroot no novo ambiente

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

echo Configurando Portage...

emerge --sync

echo Instalando eSelect...

emerge eselect

echo Instaland profile Desktop

eselect profile set 6

echo Editando make.conf

cp /mnt/cdrom/opt/make.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

echo Configurando Fusos... (Setting GMT)

cp /usr/share/zoneio/GMT /etc/localtime

echo Instalando Kernel...

USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

#echo Instalando Coldplug...

#emerge coldplug

#rc-update add coldplug boot

echo Configurando /etc/fstab...

rm /etc/fstab

cp /mnt/cdrom/opt/fstab /etc/fstab

echo Configurando /etc/conf.d/hostname...

cp /mnt/cdrom/opt/hostname /etc/conf.d/hostname

echo Configurando /etc/conf.d/domainname...

cp /mnt/cdrom/opt/domainname /etc/conf.d/domainname

rc-update add domainname default

echo Configurando sua rede com DHCP 

echo (se usa ip estatico editar /etc/conf.d/net e alterar)

cp /mnt/cdrom/opt/net /etc/conf.d/net

rc-update add net.eth0 default

echo Alterando a senha de administrador (root)

passwd

echo Instalando Logger do sistema...

emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng default

echo Instalando Vixie-Cron...

emerge vixie-cron

rc-update add vixie-cron default

echo Instalando indexador slocate...

emerge slocate

echo Instalando cliente DHCP...

emerge dhcpcd

echo Instalando GRUB (gerenciador de inicializacao)...

emerge grub

cp /mnt/cdrom/opt/grub.conf /boot/grub/grub.conf

echo Instalando GRUB-INSTALL...

grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

grub-install /dev/sda

echo Pronto! Gentoo Linux AMD64 Instalado...

exit

cd

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

reboot

----------

## tcunha

 *jyraia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> echo Fazendo chroot no novo ambiente
> ...

 

Tudo o que vem depois da linha da chroot não vai ser executado dentro dela, mas só após de lá saires.

```

$ cat test.sh

#!/bin/sh

sudo chroot ~tiago/gentoo64-stable /bin/bash

echo ola

$ ./test.sh

imhotep / # exit

ola

$

```

Talvez tenhas que partir o script em dois. Antes e depois da chroot e em vez de digitares chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash digitas chroot /mnt/gentoo /script-apos-chroot.sh.

HTH.

----------

## jyraia

Obrigado irei fazer isso, eu tive a idéia de fazer o script pra facilitar a vida de quem só quer instalar pra ver como é ...  :Very Happy: 

 *tcunha wrote:*   

>  *jyraia wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> echo Fazendo chroot no novo ambiente
> ...

 

----------

